# Howard Stays!



## humanjas (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty excited about this. Curious as to what the terms are though.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...51144.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

humanjas said:


> Pretty excited about this. Curious as to what the terms are though.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...51144.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection


I read on XMFAN.com that it was around 400mil


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally! I thought he would either stay or retire. I didn't think he'd move the show to another outlet. I'm just glad there won't be any more endless hours of him claiming he had no idea what was going to happen.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

allthough i am not a fan of Howard but I am happy for Sirius. This should mean that Sirius wil be in buisness for a long time to come. I love the Sirius music channels and like the variety. I look for other talk show hosts to sign up with Sirius as well. where i live ther isnt much to choose from as far am fm. Max.


----------

